
Why search competition isn't the point - O'Reilly Radar - keener
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/05/why-search-competition-isnt-the-point.html
======
pierrefar
Search will be a fundamental part of the Web OS, whatever this buzzword ends
up being defined as. You can argue an office/productivity suite is also
fundamental.

For a company to ensure it plays at the Web OS table, it needs a hand to
compete in the search market. MS knows this and they're trying to - literally!
- buy their seat at the table. Google earned its seat, and Yahoo! seems
content to be kicked off its seat.

------
dotcoma
does O'Really really believe his own hype2.0 ?

------
rokhayakebe
Search will die. It is a middle man in the flow that is
Thought>Search>Suggestion>Decision. Someone will figure a way to jump from
Thought to Suggestion>Decision with no need for Search.

~~~
KirinDave
We're quite a few years from having a DWIM button in your browser.

